# Bluetooth pairing problems



## serpico007

I'm having an issue with connecting my phone to the latest software in my 2020 Model S. 

This is the first time this year that any of my phones had a Bluetooth issue. I switched phones throughout the year for various reasons but the current phone I'm using is an iPhone if that helps. I connected it last week fine after removing the previous ones from the Tesla menu. 

Today I went out for a drive and it wouldn't connect. I told the iPhone to forget the car and tried to do the same in the car to forget the phone. But it wouldn't forget the device at all. A dialog box just appeared on the screen saying it was in the process but it was never completed. 

So I drove the rest of the day without it connected to the car. 

Is this a bug in the current software 2020.44.25?


----------



## JasonF

Try turning off Bluetooth on the phone first, and then deleting it from the list in the car. Then while far enough away from the car, remove the key in the app.


----------



## serpico007

Good idea to try having the phone away from the car. I'll need to try that and see if it works. Thanks.


----------



## serpico007

Did the trick and it removed it quick this time. I'll set up the phone another time but thanks.


----------



## Eagle1105

I am having the same problems since I updated my software. My Tesla does not recognize my phone as a key.


----------



## JasonF

It's starting to sound like the bluetooth signatures older than a certain time for the car key feature expired or were changed, and a lot of owners will have to re-pair their phones.


----------



## pbains10

JasonF said:


> Try turning off Bluetooth on the phone first, and then deleting it from the list in the car. Then while far enough away from the car, remove the key in the app.


I am having a similar issue where my phone disconnected as a key and now the Bluetooth can't discover the phone. Should I hit forget the key in the app and then go from there?


----------



## Ed Woodrick

pbains10 said:


> I am having a similar issue where my phone disconnected as a key and now the Bluetooth can't discover the phone. Should I hit forget the key in the app and then go from there?


Forget the car in the phone AND the phone in the car. Only n Bluetooth, not the key


----------



## JasonF

pbains10 said:


> I am having a similar issue where my phone disconnected as a key and now the Bluetooth can't discover the phone. Should I hit forget the key in the app and then go from there?


Have both of them forget each other, that's the best way to do it.


----------



## bananoo

Ed Woodrick said:


> Forget the car in the phone AND the phone in the car. Only n Bluetooth, not the key


All my iphones disappeared in the cars bluetooth app, but not the car in the phone. I forgot the car from the iphone and now nothing pairs. Any hints for this one? I have rebooted my phone, etc.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

bananoo said:


> All my iphones disappeared in the cars bluetooth app, but not the car in the phone. I forgot the car from the iphone and now nothing pairs. Any hints for this one? I have rebooted my phone.


Is the phone still listed as a key?
How are you adding the phone, if from the phone, try from the car.


----------



## JasonF

bananoo said:


> All my iphones disappeared in the cars bluetooth app, but not the car in the phone. I forgot the car from the iphone and now nothing pairs. Any hints for this one? I have rebooted my phone, etc.


Remove the car from the phone's Bluetooth, then turn off Bluetooth on the phone. Then remove both the Bluetooth audio and key in the car. Turn Bluetooth on for the phone, use the app to re-pair the key, and then re-pair the audio using the car.


----------

